# Batch befehle



## Scaleo (15. November 2004)

Hi Leute,
also ich habe mir zum teil jetzt ein Batch Datei geschrieben. Die Folgende aufgabe hat. Wenn ich meinen PC starte werden ja auch jede menge programme mitgeladen das habe ich unter drückt. Die Batch Datei ist jetzt dazuda diese Programme zu starten wenn ich sie brauche.


> @echo off
> echo.
> echo Datum:
> date /T
> ...



Die Programme werden jetzt alle auf einmal geladen kann man das unterdrücken? also das erst steganos Security suite geladen wird dann soll er 10sekunden warten und dann das nächste programm? ist ds möglich?


----------



## Netsurfer (16. November 2004)

Wenn du

```
start /wait
```
verwendest, wartet die Batchdatei jeweils solange mit der Ausführung der nächsten Zeile, bis die vorherige beendet ist.

Um zusätzlich eine Pause einzufügen, brauchst du AFAIK ein kleines zusätzliches Progrämmchen, z.B. sleep.exe!

siehe Google


----------

